
Collecting Metal - hunglee2
http://unenumerated.blogspot.com/2017/03/collecting-metal-inner-and-outer-worlds.html
======
kevin_thibedeau
The spam comment is oddly amusing given the nature of the article.

------
fredley
Somewhat related: Detectorists (BBC Four comedy, available on Netflix in the
UK) is a quietly excellent show.

